# Tree Roots



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Got a call from a woman after Hurricane Irene, saying her areaway drain outside her basement door is stopped up. We tried everything we had to clear that drain. We have pulled shirts, cleaning pads, dirt and tree roots out of that drain. The stoppage appears to be between the areaway drain and her main. We believe this because we get about 12 feet in and we hit stoppage. She can flush all the toilets without a problem and none of the sinks stop up either. Any, I'll get to the point of my post here. Since we have exhausted every method we can think of to clear this drain, the only way I can see to clear this stoppage is to dig up the areaway so we can get our k1500 in the straight section of the pipe to clear it, because the 1500 won't make the turn. Oh, by-the-way, this house has absolutely no cleanouts either. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading.

Rob


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

IF (and that is a big IF) the drains are installed properly, the storm drainage and sanitary sewer won't be connected. That would explain why the house plumbing is flowing.

Area drains are seldom put in with a view to longevity or maintenance. Once they get too far gone, all you can do is dig and/or replace. Depending on how tight the turns are, a large jetter might help. But if it is that thin corrugated pipe, the jetter that can clear them might also destroy them.


----------



## Stewiegriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

Camera maybe?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Stewiegriffin said:


> Camera maybe?


Intro maybe?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Intro maybe?


No coffee for him.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd give it a shot with a jetter but as Mr Biz stated outside drains are crap and it will probably be a locate & dig...

I don't even bother with snaking outside drains. The earth and organic materials require a jet to move them, and a blade on a snake just kills the substandard pipe that is often used.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Intro maybe?


I bet you have met before.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

locate and dig would be my suggestion


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

A clean out installed in that line will be the start of solving the problem. Can you locate the other side of the pipe and try cleaning back towards the area ?

If you can get a camera up the storm line and be able to locate the tee and jet from up there?


----------

